# One Goal



## soxmuscle (Nov 3, 2013)

My shoulder hurts but I can't stay away from the gym so I'm going to accommodate this motherfucking shoulder.

Starts tomorrow morning.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 5, 2013)

Hammer Strength Single Arm Row:

185 LBS (plate & quarter):

1. 12 reps
2. 12 reps
3. 10 reps
4. 10 reps
5. 10 reps
6. 10 reps
7. 8 reps 
8. 8 reps 
9. 7 reps
10. 7 reps

It sucked. But I did what doesn't hurt. Fuck this noise. See you tomorrow.


----------



## fufu (Nov 6, 2013)

What happened to your shoulder?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2013)

Ass to Ground BB Squats:

Warm-up = BWx10, barx10, 95x5

- 145x5
- 145x5
- 145x5
- 145x5
- 145x5
- 145x5
- 145x5
- 145x5
- 145x5
- 145x5

I finished up with some front squat for form purposes.  I don't seem to have the flexibility in my wrists to do it the "olympic way."

It hurts to have my arms holding the bar when squatting.  Have to really rack it slowly and take my left shoulder out a certain.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2013)

fufu said:


> What happened to your shoulder?



Not really sure man. So glad to see you're still here though.

I've just had a enough.  I feel good after a week off, I go back, I reinjure... I push through it... I go until I can't... I take another week off... ease back into it... start to feel good.. repeat.

It's a tough cycle.  Really have been fortunate from a health stand point for the last ten years.  I honestly think its because for a good five plus year stretch, I was doing heavy ass weight.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 10, 2013)

Saturday 11/9

Dead lifts:

- 235x3
- 235x3
- 235x3
- 235x3
- 235x3
- 235x3
- 235x3
- 235x3
- 235x3
- 235x3

Cable Pushdowns:

- 75x10
- 75x10
- 75x10
- 75x10
- 75x10
- 75x10
- 75x10
- 75x10
- 75x10
- 75x10


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 12, 2013)

Back / Monday 11/11:

BW Chin Ups:
- 8
- 8
- 8
- 7
- 7
- 7

Hammer Strength Single Arm Row:
- 185x8
- 185x8
- 185x8
- 185x7
- 185x7
- 185x7

Hammer Strength Pulldown:
- 50x12
- 50x12
- 50x12
- 50x12
- 50x12

T Bar Row:
- 45x7
- 45x7
- 45x7
- 45x7
- 45x7

Leg day this morning that I'm preparing for now.  Get after it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 27, 2015)

Okay.  This is happening again.

Does anybody still post here?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm Benjamin Button in the age department and my penis has shrunk.  Updating now.


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2015)

There is still some of us left.


----------

